# refining in AR



## taborc (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok I got the brown in the bottom the gold on a hot plate and let it set for a while and come back and it is gone, so I test it their is gold it is telling me so now what repecipitant it or what I'm lost ?


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like you tried to percipitate before you removed all the nitric. 

Did you use Urea to remove left over nitric?

Did you already add SMB? (percipitant)

Your gold is not gone, the nitric which was not removed just worked with the remaining HCl to redissolve the gold. 

The second time around you need to make sure you remove the excess nitric before adding any SMB. You can remove the excess nitric by adding urea until it no longer produces bubbles (fizzes), or by boiling down the AR, add more HCl and boil down again, repeat unitl no more brown fumes come off.

After you are sure the nitric is all gone you can add the SMB.

Steve


----------



## taborc (Apr 25, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> Sounds like you tried to percipitate before you removed all the nitric.
> 
> Did you use Urea to remove left over nitric?
> 
> ...


 Ok I thought it was all percipitant it did not bubble or fizz on more before I added the storm. Now I'll go back in and look at it. Now their are clear crystals in the bottom of it. Should I turned the hot plate back no to redissolve it?


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 25, 2007)

Did you add urea yet or boil off the excess nitric?


----------



## taborc (Apr 25, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> Did you add urea yet or boil off the excess nitric?


no just turned the hot plate on


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 25, 2007)

You need to remove the excess nitric before adding the SMB.


----------



## taborc (Apr 25, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> You need to remove the excess nitric before adding the SMB.


 Ok I will do that and get back with you thanks Chris


----------



## taborc (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok I put it in it did not look like it was doing any thing but I looked closer and even closer and it had little little bubbles so now I see what I did wrong so im keeping a close eye on it so I no what im looking at so when I do it again and then after all of that I can then put the storm in right Steve?


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 25, 2007)

Chris,

Could you briefly explain what you did to get to this point? Be sure to explain each step in order. Include the following information:

1) How much scrap did you start with?
2) What kind of scrap?
3) What chemicals did you mix?
4) How much of each chemical?
5)What happened next?
6) Did you add anything else?

Steve


----------



## taborc (Apr 26, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> Chris,
> 
> Could you briefly explain what you did to get to this point? Be sure to explain each step in order. Include the following information:
> 
> ...


 Ok first I had a oz of pc fingers. Using 1 qt. of HCl and a quarter of a pound of subzero. I let this go overnight on a hot plate. All the gold was gone in the subzero then I put urea in it. To me it looked like it was done, no fizz or bubble. Then I put in the storm percipitant. I saw the brown in the bottom so I let sit. Well I fell asleep, woke up in the morning it was about 3 or 4 hours later when I went back. The mud was gone but I had clear crystals in the bottom of the jar. Now this is were I started tonight from talking with you all. I tested it and gold is in it. Now I'm putting urea in until no more bubbles even little ones. Then I will put in the storm next, is that about right ?

Thanks for all of you all's help!!!

Chris


----------



## teabone (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds like you failed to get rid of all the nitric by not adding the proper amount of urea . Add urea mixed with hot water until solution no longer fizzes . Also its better to use more scrap material , because one ounce of fingers will not put out much . I always treat at least a pound , if not more. The white substance is probably too much precipitant . Two ounces per pound of material is enough .


----------



## shadybear (Apr 27, 2007)

I would say one problem would be that 1
ounce of fingers. You are looking at , my guess, .1-.2 grams yeild thats tuff to go that low.

I had the same crystal problem once myself using Homemade AR
and SMB to drop.
I thought the heat issue was the problem. I heated the AR while I 
leached and after filtering and during addition of urea.
I remember thinking, It didn't fizz as much as usual. The heat was still on
when I dropped with smb.
It looked good and had a decent looking drop. But when I let it cool
with the powder in the bottom it went crazy and made all these crystals.
I was leaning towards the temp change.


----------

